# looking for saltwater fish store in the gta



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

can anyone reccomend a store where i can get some saltwater fish in the gta other then big als thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There's SeaUmarine where I buy most of my livestock for my clients. Ken is an honest person to deal with and if the fish or coral do not look right, he won't sell it.

HTH


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Second that!! Ken knows his stuff and won't sell anything not fit yet for sale or not fit for your system. Plenty of advice and always looking to help you out.

http://www.seaumarine.com/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, if you're looking for clownfish or a few other species of captive raised fish and inverts, go to Hubert at Reef Aquatica. He takes excellent care of his fish and raises his own clowns too.

He qt's his fish for almost a month before sale to make sure they are healthy, something I'm sure no other store can boast. Also very honest and excellent service. I'm having him hold onto a pair of clowns for me - they've been in his care for me for over a month now, and more than a month in shop before that 

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

what are your opinions on aquatic kingdom?


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Would Ken be a good choice to purchase your system from or is he mainly for livestock? Those biocubes look tempting.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I saw those this weekend....looks like a great deal to me 

@Brian, I've never been to Aquatic Kingdom, but from what I've heard from a few people is that it's ok. Would like to check it out someday though.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ken @SUM will be an excellent place to get a full system. One will pay a wee bit more but the time he will spend with you planning, setting up and aftercare will be well worth it.


----------

